# Greenup alcohol rules?



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

What's the rule for drinking on the OH side at Greenup? Not talking about getting drunk, but a nice cold beer when it's scorching hot is hard to beat.


----------



## Dont Tell (Mar 31, 2011)

the law will cite you if u are discovered with it.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Put a "cooly" over it and enjoy !!!
They are not going to bother you as long as you are being responsible.
Just be cool about it.....


----------

